# Serpentine pulley way wider than belt (double)



## sadcruzeowner (Jun 24, 2017)

I bought new Chevy Cruze at the end of 2011 and only now got to over 20000 miles. Few days ago my serpentine belt snapped. Luckily guys from repair shop said that all I need is new serpentine belt.

However, during replacement they pointed out that my pulley is way wider than belt. They asked if I did any special modifications to the car, and I obviously didn't - other than regular oil changes I had "big" repair when GM dealer discovered my coolant was leaking (they didn't replace the pump, only connection hose). Now I am wondering if they also replaced that pulley then, here is how it looks:









So I wanted to inquire if this is "normal"? Should I expect any problems because my pulley is so wide? 

Should I approach the dealership that did repairs and oil changes?


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Not sure why that is, but I don't think it would be an issue.


----------



## sadcruzeowner (Jun 24, 2017)

Can anyone post picture of how pulley looks on their Chevy Cruze? Curious to see normal width pulley


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

That to me looks like a pulley I have on my G8 that has 2 belts on it ... the serpentine and one other for a/c accessory drive. But I don't think the Cruze has any belts in the engine compartment other than the serpentine belt. Very confusing indeed :icon_scratch:
But it should have no impact on the vehicle's operation.


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

Is this a 1.8L? Does not look to be a 1.4T engine.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

OP? Are we correct in thinking this is a U.S. spec. 1.8?

To me it appears it is, since 1.8's water pumps are remotely mounted (as opposed to bolted directly to the block).
I have noted this wide pulley on 1.8's as well as wide serp pulleys on other manufacturers vehicles from time to time and concluded that the application in other countries likely drove some other accessory. An example would be a belt driven A.I.R. (smog) pump......or maybe a power steering pump, no longer needed on the Cruze with electric assist.

It could also be a situation where it was used to drive some accessory that was used in the past (such as the aforementioned P/S pump..this engine has been around, worldwide, for many years as a 1.6/1.8) and the manufacturer determined it more expensive to re-engineer a part change rather than just continue to use the original design.

I would be more concerned over the fact a belt failed at such a low mileage (20,000 per your post). Unless a stone got caught between it and a pulley I'd be wondering about a possible momentary tensioner lockup, causing the belt to skid across it and break.

Rob


----------



## sadcruzeowner (Jun 24, 2017)

spaycace said:


> That to me looks like a pulley I have on my G8 that has 2 belts on it ... the serpentine and one other for a/c accessory drive. But I don't think the Cruze has any belts in the engine compartment other than the serpentine belt. Very confusing indeed :icon_scratch:
> But it should have no impact on the vehicle's operation.


I guess extra accessory drive explains the idea... still not sure why I have this pulley on 1.4T engine Cruze. But is seems all here are in agreement that I don't need to worry about this... so that makes it easier.


----------



## sadcruzeowner (Jun 24, 2017)

Robby said:


> OP? Are we correct in thinking this is a U.S. spec. 1.8?
> 
> To me it appears it is, since 1.8's water pumps are remotely mounted (as opposed to bolted directly to the block).
> I have noted this wide pulley on 1.8's as well as wide serp pulleys on other manufacturers vehicles from time to time and concluded that the application in other countries likely drove some other accessory. An example would be a belt driven A.I.R. (smog) pump......or maybe a power steering pump, no longer needed on the Cruze with electric assist.
> ...


Yeah, you are right - this is US car... but I'm 99% sure mine is 1.4T. And I bought it brand new back at the end 2011... which is why the pulley width is so confusing.

As for belt snapping - I have had this car for 6 years, so there is that . Considering this experience I am thinking about maybe doing 60,000 miles (5 year maintenance) right now to potentially prevent problems like this. I've already replaced spark plugs... do you have any advice on stuff I should get car repair shop to quote me on? Transmission fluid replacement?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## mike12 (Jul 2, 2017)

My 2012 Cruze LS, 1.8L has the double pulley. Thought it was odd when I first saw it. As Robby mentioned, this was used on many 1.6L and 1.8L cars. I believe this was just using up old stock until they changed to a single pulley. My used Cruze has 112,000 miles, so I do not see any negative effects of having the double pulley. If your Cruze is a LS model, it is a 1.8L.

As far as preventive maintenance, with only 20,000 miles and 7 years old, I would only check for "dry rotted" tires, other than that, drive and enjoy!


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

You might also want to get your hands on a really good fuel system cleaner, that can help clean out the catalytic converter ... because with that few miles, chances are it's been driven on a lot of short trips that didn't allow the system to reach full operational temps, and that could cause problems down the road. My sister-in-law had a Grand Am that had that happen, had to replace the converter even though car only had 52k miles in 11 years.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I remember reading early 2011 1.4L engines were imported to Lordstown from Austria I believe. Maybe early 1.8's were also imported. That would help explain the design differences. The country of engine final assembly would be on your window sticker if you have it. 

Interesting and odd. Pulley is also on with Internal Torx bolts vs. E-Torx. Maybe all the 1.8's are that way. I have a 1.4.


----------

